# BorderBandit's Cueva Ranch Reunion Trip



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We just got back from a great trip with my good friends Border Bandit and Brian Bowlin at the Cueva Ranch in Del Rio. State Vet, Palerider, Trouthunter and myself were invited on a special management hunt on the ranch. Bandit did his usual of taking care of us and putting us on the deer. A neat surprise on our trip was that it was filmed by "C'mere Deer" owner and crew Ivan Hawthorne and Steve Bruce and will air on "Hank Parker 3D" later on. Both gentlemen were a pleasure to be around and made sure we all went home with plenty of product. I gotta tell ya the stuff works. I was a skeptic until I saw it for myself. Added feature for me on the trip was I got my first pistol kill and crossbow kill. The Cueva Ranch is 5 star all the way. It was great to be hunting with my close friends once again and thanks for bringing us out there Bandit. I have a few pix but I know the other guys took a few more. I'll let the other guys add in here. We all had a great time.

1. me and BB with my first pistol kill
2. State Vet and Bandit with his doe
3. Ivan Hawthorne's 140 11pt.
4. Trouthunter wishing he could post he shot the deer.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet c'mere deer does work great!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like a great hunt, nice job guys!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad ya'll had fun, and congrats on the firsts. Did I see you practicing with a bow?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Snort looks like you did good. Ya gotta have a scope for that pistol ? Your eyes going bad or what ? Naw just kidding now but I was wondering where the pink grips were. Also you got enough of that c'mere deer to go around ??

Charlie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That looked like a good time..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*From State Vet*

I wanted to bring State Vet's pictures to the top.

More from me later, lol.



TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*More From State Vet*

Thanks George.

TH


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics...looks like a good time. I need to check into that c'mere deer.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Whoooooooooo! Man that was a busy weekend. I went to bed at 8:00 last night and didn't move till 6:15 this morning. What a great weekend....I think that we may have some C'Mere Deer believers after this. You ought to see the video George took of a 10 pt that came in and started eating it off a log that Brad and I had set up just a few hours before. Good stuff. 

Great weekend ... old friends ....new friends and some great times visiting. Good food and some pretty decent hunting. Wished this front would have hit about last Thursday.

Oh yeh.....sorry them deer weren't tied up at the feeders Martin. lol :wink:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good culls and great Buck! Looks like alot of fun!

Trouthunter looks like you drew the "Skinning Tag!" (gloves)

Nice Buck--Age and Score?...................or can we guess?--140-142 4.5?

Congrats to you all and Border for letting you guys take those culls--always a good idea early in the season!

Shane what is that Majic Stuff--is it like "Buck Grub?"

swampus!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow....awesome weekend. Where is your deer Brad?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations to all -- looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

It was a great trip! C'Mere Deer really works, it brought that ten point within 15 yards of my ground blind. The time at the cabin was just as fun as the time in the field.


One thing I did discover......Danny and I are not cut out to be outdoor cameramen, after our Saterday afternoon hunt!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Good culls and great Buck! Looks like alot of fun!
> 
> Trouthunter looks like you drew the "Skinning Tag!" (gloves)
> 
> ...


Robbie,

That deer is scored 140" even. Old deer and from his teeth I'm thinking 6.5+ in age. He's is going to be the first " poster child" on a national tv hunting program. It will be on next fall and I'll let everyone know the time and date as soon as I get them.

The "majic stuff" is Cmere Deer. The deer love it. This is there 2nd trip to the ranch and they are coming back next spring for an exotic hunt.

Danny took the two "spikes", George took two doe and Martin took one doe. Brad and I drew scratches.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'll have to post this evening as I'm going to be in meetings most of the day, but I can tell you that Rancho Cueva rocks and the trip was a trip and that Shane and Brian are extremely good at what they do and treated us just like brothers and I guess that after this past weekend, we are.

C'mere Deer? All I can say is believe it...it's not hype...it works. You just have to read the instructions and do what it says. Dang stuff's a deer magnet.

Thanks Shane! Thanks Brian! And Thanks Brad for re-introducing me to that incredible rush one gets when taking a deer at 13 yards with a broadhead. I'll get with you later on the terms of my loan with you. 

Great group and one I hope stays together until I'm too old to hunt anymore.

TH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I get Lucky sometimes! (140)--Older than I thought tho---Hard to tell when "Napping" and not standing! 

Is that a powder or what?............................never seen it. Gonna try it tho!

Shane I am gonna call you this eve. Good going on the Hunt!

robby


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

He was alot older than we thought he was as well. Brian has video of him in 2002 and had him at 4.5 then. Thought he had a brother similar to him but I guess it was him. On the downhill slide. 

C'mere Deer comes in two forms .... powder and liquid concentrate. They also have some other products for hogs and deer. 

Gimme a shout.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So this year it was C'mere Deer instead of peanut butter  ..looks like ya'll had a great time..Walker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No Walker...there was peanut butter but you don't want to know about it. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> No Walker...there was peanut butter but you don't want to know about it.
> 
> TH


Don't forget we have pictures this time!:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Don't forget we have pictures this time!:biggrin:


Yes we do!!!! It's almost shameful how State_Vet bribes that ranch dog.

He also brought some peanut butter flavored doggy treats called Nut-tastics, but, Trouthunter and Bucksnort ended up eating all of them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yes we do!!!! It's almost shameful how State_Vet bribes that ranch dog.
> 
> He also brought some peanut butter flavored doggy treats called Nut-tastics, but, Trouthunter and Bucksnort ended up eating all of them.


those were dog treats:hairout:


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Buck Snort*

Webb, where's the pink camo ? Anyways you look like your off to a good start.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sorry Danny...I forgot to mention that they were doggy treats. 

They were awful good though.

TH


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

so State Vet, was the dog a licker, nibbler, or a biter? LMAO!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

BertS said:


> so State Vet, was the dog a licker, nibbler, or a biter? LMAO!!!!


There for a minute I thought you were talking about Danny, Brad, and Martin:tongue:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> There for a minute I thought you were talking about Danny, Brad, and Martin:tongue:


LMAO!

George, your mail box is full...email was returned.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like it was a fun trip. Did y'all all come back with plenty of ammo to fire back and forth? Can't wait...LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Josh5 said:


> Great pics...looks like a good time. I need to check into that c'mere deer.


Yeah, State Vet and I(especially State Vet) were raggin the other guys for not getting a kill in yet So SV suggested that we hunt together in a ground blind that Bandit had made out of cedar limbs. Plan was we'd hunt the blind and video me getting my first deer with a crossbow. But Palerider and Bandit thought they'd be cutsies and baited our blind with c'mere deer. Laugh was on them when the spiker walked out and stopped 10 feet in front of the blind. He looked at the feeder, I raised the c.bow, he turned back around to look at me and I wacked him. He went 28yds and drt'd. SV missed a doe which I have beautiful footage of and he wacked one out around 30yds. One thing for certain is Hank Parker probably won't be needing us as camera men.:camera: :rotfl:


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

From the Nuttastics web site:

Now you can give your dog all the lip-smackin' peanut butter flavor he loves without the mess. Nut-tastics are soft, chewy treats with the delicious taste of peanut butter your four-legged friend craves. Just open the jar and watch him go wild.

Convenient 10 oz. stay-fresh jar
Choose from regular size or mini's



TXPalerider said:


> Yes we do!!!! It's almost shameful how State_Vet bribes that ranch dog.
> 
> He also brought some peanut butter flavored doggy treats called Nut-tastics, but, Trouthunter and Bucksnort ended up eating all of them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

brasos said:


> From the Nuttastics web site:
> 
> Now you can give your dog all the lip-smackin' peanut butter flavor he loves without the mess. Nut-tastics are soft, chewy treats with the delicious taste of peanut butter your four-legged friend craves. Just open the jar and watch him go wild.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, Bucksnort kept saying, "Dang Martin, can you believe all the lip-smackin' peanut butter flavor? And, no mess." The downside was, they gave Martin gas.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Funny thing, Bucksnort kept saying, "Dang Martin, can you believe all the lip-smackin' peanut butter flavor? And, no mess." The downside was, they gave Martin gas.


your such a lier. EVERYTHING gives Martin gas.:slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hey! Who was farten all the way to Carta Valley? 

TH


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Right!!!!!!! By the way...it was totally incidental.....I mean accidental that the C'mere Deer M&M's got over to the brush blind. Honest *****!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Hey! Who was farten all the way to Carta Valley?
> 
> TH


that would have been "Needle"


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> that would have been "Needle"


LMAO! That was a good one, somebody give this man a greenie!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Lmao!*



Bucksnort said:


> that would have been "Needle"


Uh Uh...I ain't touching that one brother, lol...you're on your own. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> Right!!!!!!! By the way...it was totally incidental.....I mean accidental that the C'mere Deer M&M's got over to the brush blind. Honest *****!


Sure it was "muscle":tongue:

Since Snort started with the nicknames......


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a pic of a buck going to town on the C'Mere Deer log.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We found out why Martin didn't kill anything his first couple of trips out. His choice of locations wasn't ideal for bow hunting. Once we explained the difference between bow hunting and "bank fishing" he was much more successful:wink:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a picture of the group, during the safety briefing. You will notice Brad looks emotionally upset, and for good reason. Ranch rules prevented him from wearing his "Gucci-flage".

Also notice how close the ranch dog is laying to Brad:wink:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats on a great hunt!I'm more than sure there are many more stories that cannot be told







.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang George, lmao...just remember that pay-backs are a female dog. 

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> ..........
> 
> Also notice how close the ranch dog is laying to Brad:wink:


Actually, he's keeping his distance from you Gorbachev. He's lookin' to me for protection.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had nothing to do with the Russian birthmark on State Vet's head. 

Nada.



TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess you guys were tired of the "push the disabled guy down on the rocks game" so this year it was "push the disabled guy guy into an oak limb" I can't wait till next year, what's it going to be "lets go swimming in the stock pond so we can watch State Vet go in circles":question:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, many stories that should be left at the Cueva. Ya'll are cracking me up. No doubt we had a great time. :bounce:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to State_Vet again.
​
Someone help me out, lol.

TH


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to State_Vet again.
> ​
> Someone help me out, lol.
> 
> TH


 Spinach sent


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I guess you guys were tired of the "push the disabled guy down on the rocks game" so this year it was "push the disabled guy guy into an oak limb" I can't wait till next year, what's it going to be "lets go swimming in the stock pond so we can watch State Vet go in circles":question:


ROTFLMAO......now why didn't I think of that? Danny....Brad...guess that will be for one of ya'll to do.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea, Danny and Brad...you and I are in enough trouble Shane. 

TH


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Aint that the truth!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I bet you guys are putting stickers on the side of your truck, kinda like the WWII fighter pilots didsad2sm


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I bet you guys are putting stickers on the side of your truck, kinda like the WWII fighter pilots didsad2sm


LMAO!!!!! I have Brad working on the stencils right now. :slimer:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> LMAO!!!!! I have Brad working on the stencils right now. :slimer:


The way my lucks going the next thing I know I'll be walking down the road, at night.......in shorts.......and Snort will show up:slimer:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> LMAO!!!!! I have Brad working on the stencils right now. :slimer:


Shane I was thinking something along these lines.....what do you think?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*George, lol...*



State_Vet said:


> The way my lucks going the next thing I know I'll be walking down the road, at night.......in shorts.......and Snort will show up:slimer:


That's really nothing to get all *"pumped"* up about is it? 

TH


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Shane I was thinking something along these lines.....what do you think?


 That'll work Pale One.....Danny really has been working overtime.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> That'll work Pale One.....Danny really has been working overtime.


Since we rode in Danny's truck this weekend, I think Martin gave Danny the one he got for pushing George into the tree. LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Shane I was thinking something along these lines.....what do you think?


That's awful....funny...but awful.....actually very funny..but still awful:wink:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> That's really nothing to get all *"pumped"* up about is it?
> 
> TH


Its *hard* not to get *pumped* about it, I've *searched* for a way to do it but can't seem to *find* one!:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Th


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

You know....there's some things even the Lord don't need to know about boys. lol


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Okay. Ya'll are gonna wake me up. Ya'll really need to behave. I couldn't agree with you more Bandit.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Okay. Ya'll are gonna wake me up. Ya'll really need to behave. I couldn't agree with you more Bandit.


Trout started it Snort, remember I'm disabled:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here it is...against better judgement, the missed shot

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc100/state_vet/?action=view&current=CuevaDoeHunt2007PartII019.flv


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Danny, you were right. 

Horrible shot. 

Hell, you could have made that shot with one hand. 

TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Dang Danny, you were right.
> 
> Horrible shot.
> 
> ...


here we go again next it's "can I give you a hand", so sad, so very sad


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

hey thats a great video. almost as good as the one that I did on your actual kill.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That was cool watching that doe.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I guess you guys were tired of the "push the disabled guy down on the rocks game" so this year it was "push the disabled guy guy into an oak limb" I can't wait till next year, what's it going to be "lets go swimming in the stock pond so we can watch State Vet go in circles":question:


vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to State_Vet again.

lol
​


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the C'mere Deer video I shot on Saturday

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc100/state_vet/?action=view&current=CuevaDoeHunt2007PartI025.flv


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Here's the C'mere Deer video I shot on Saturday
> 
> is that the same deer i video'd.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

activescrape said:


> That was cool watching that doe.


thank you, that was my production. just hope he doesn't show how i missed his great shot. and really hope he doesn't show how he missed my great shot.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> State_Vet said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the C'mere Deer video I shot on Saturday
> ...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> thank you, that was my production. just hope he doesn't show how i missed his great shot. and really hope he doesn't show how he missed my great shot.


I don't think those two will be loaded:wink:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Dang....don't you two have anything better to do? lol


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Dang....don't you two have anything better to do? lol


Well yeah!!! but who wants to work.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a fun time. State vet is definitely a good sport. Hey BS, you have an upper limb disability now? I thought it was a lower limb disability you had. LMAO


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Looks like a fun time. State vet is definitely a good sport. Hey BS, you have an upper limb disability now? I thought it was a lower limb disability you had. LMAO


all my limbs are working fine(now) thanks for asking.LOL


----------

